# New Departure Box with NOS parts!



## MrColumbia (Apr 6, 2013)

xxxxx


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2013)

Way over priced.


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 6, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2013)

THere' nothing special as far as parts. And the box is in poor condition. I'd say $250.00 tops.


----------



## bike (Apr 6, 2013)

*to me*

condition is everthing -should be eyecandy- not like a crusty bike you can ride- sure you could use it for parts but other ways are much better and cheaper- virtually NO valuable parts inside.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 6, 2013)

Looking closer, there's about 100$ in model A parts in there, then at least one DD cluster. Not a disgrace but no 600$.


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Looking closer, there's about 100$ in model A parts in there, then at least one DD cluster. Not a disgrace but no 600$.




Let me know if you need some Model a parts. I've got two of these boxes full of just that. The only thing I see in this box is two good DD cable rollers.


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 6, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## daved66 (May 23, 2013)

I bought the box, I know I paid too much, but I will enjoy it.  It looked like a lot of great old parts,
granted the box is beat up, but it has history from being used by a regular bike shop, just making
a living.  imagine if it could talk.   I have a bike room in my barn, and thought it would be neat to have.

Far tooooooo many times I have needed parts like the ones in it, and had to track down.  Now  i have them.

I will enjoy it, and have fun with it, all that matters~


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 23, 2013)

Morrow Parts Box Anyone? It does have a BIN LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25127865841...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_120wt_1141


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Morrow Parts Box Anyone? It does have a BIN LOL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25127865841...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_120wt_1141




 Yeah, Now I don't feel so bad about what I had to pay to get mine.


----------



## daved66 (May 24, 2013)

Price is what one pays for an item.  Enjoyment is what one gets out of it.  Many times I pay too
much for something, only because I know I will enjoy it, and am glad I found it~

yet, $5 yard sale bikes....  great bikes....  it all averages out I think~


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2013)

daved66 said:


> Price is what one pays for an item.  Enjoyment is what one gets out of it.  Many times I pay too
> much for something, only because I know I will enjoy it, and am glad I found it~
> 
> yet, $5 yard sale bikes....  great bikes....  it all averages out I think~




Yeah, I ran into a couple that were N.F.S. and then I got outbid twice. So when the one came up that I got, it was clean, complete and expensive. But, I got tired of messing around, so I decided to just get it done, and pay up. Now I don't have to shop for that item anymore.


----------

